# Civil - Transportation study group Columbia University



## miloc (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, any chance that anyone here (taking the exam this October 28, 2011) is studying at the Columbia University Library? If so, let me know and we can study (and push to study) together during the weekends.

Best for all of you,

p.s.: If using the HP 35S look at this blog, it may help: http://peexamhp35s.blogspot.com/


----------

